# RightStuff brake kits



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone used RightStuff brake kits? I have a 67 GTO with manual drums. I want to upgrade to power disks. This kit from rightStuff claims to have "everything needed" you need to by the kit and new pre bent lines and fluid. They are definitely not fancy. just single pistol all the way around. But the price is right and my drums suck. 

If someone has used them. Do you like them? Were they hard to install? Did it really have "everything"? (I'm skeptical). And anything else you can think of. 

Thanks

This months WEB specials


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the fit and installation is excellent and easy as they use the GM single piston caliper (like you said) the only modification is one hole in the spindle mount on the car need to be enlarged slightly. For street use the rears are not necessary if you want to save a few bucks, just remember to get a new proportioning block for the MC for disk/drum if you go that route.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

They do look good. Is there a huge difference from manual drum to power disk? how long did it take you?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes there is a huge difference, week after i got the trim on mine wife was driving to local cruise in 3 miles from house and a guy cut out in front of us and she had to lock them up, stopped that 4000lbs. on a dime and the safety factor as the manual only have one reservoir if you get a leak and tend to fade badly under hard braking. FYI if you want to save a few bucks, almost any GM booster will work from the early models and they rarely go bad so a junk yard one won't set you back much and all you will need is the brackets for the firewall if not the same and an adjustable clevis rod. If you get a reconditioned 70's corvette master cylinder the proportioning is all set up for disc front/drum back so you won't need valve. And as i said since the fronts do 75% of the stopping, for normal street driving (not autocross and not dragging yourself down from 130MPH blasts too often) the rear disc are more or less eye candy i figured the extra 5 bills was better spent in the motor. Another nice thing is that being all GM parts, if you do need anything you can get it from the corner parts store rather than having to order it from________ (Insert high priced aftermarket brake manufacturer here) and one piston is a lot less to go wrong than 6


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Also try POL (PerformanceOnLine.com) you can catch specials on E-bay and get the drilled/slotted rotors and stainless lines free upgrade if you watch. Same kits as Rightstuff. and they also offer the stuff individually if you are using some used parts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Right Stuff has a very good reputation. Also, ease of installation. Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I installed rite stuff 4 wheel disc on my 67 lemans and was very happy with thier product. everything seened to be good quality and instalation was very easy. I got the compleete set. booster, master cylinder, stainless lines and drilled/slottted rotors. I did repaint all the part for a more custom look and more protection. there not bear brakes but for the price around $1000 for the whole set up they are very good.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> yes there is a huge difference, week after i got the trim on mine wife was driving to local cruise in 3 miles from house and a guy cut out in front of us and she had to lock them up, stopped that 4000lbs. on a dime and the safety factor as the manual only have one reservoir if you get a leak and tend to fade badly under hard braking. FYI if you want to save a few bucks, almost any GM booster will work from the early models and they rarely go bad so a junk yard one won't set you back much and all you will need is the brackets for the firewall if not the same and an adjustable clevis rod. If you get a reconditioned 70's corvette master cylinder the proportioning is all set up for disc front/drum back so you won't need valve. And as i said since the fronts do 75% of the stopping, for normal street driving (not autocross and not dragging yourself down from 130MPH blasts too often) the rear disc are more or less eye candy i figured the extra 5 bills was better spent in the motor. Another nice thing is that being all GM parts, if you do need anything you can get it from the corner parts store rather than having to order it from________ (Insert high priced aftermarket brake manufacturer here) and one piston is a lot less to go wrong than 6


Noticed that one of the nuts is not tight on the firewall connection


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

was during fitting it, had to get the angled brackets for valve cover clearance


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok. I'm going to do it. All four wheels with new lines. Anyone know how much powder coating the calipers would cost. They want $158 for all four powder coated. I'll keep you guys informed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I've installed the full kit (front/back) and was pretty straight forward. This is coming from a newbie who's never done most of this stuff. I haven't driven the car hard enough to test the brakes (I'm still mid-build) so I can't say much on performance yet.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I am ordering the 4 wheel disc kit from Ames tonight. I think its a right stuff also, I'll let you guys know how it goes on my 68


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is how my Right Stuff plumbing turned out. (Photo at left was the old setup)


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ordered the four wheel set today. It should be here in a week or so. I bought new coil springs, shocks and bushings too. I have a lot of work to do.

I let you guys know how it goes.

Flambeau any luck with yours?


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I got everything yesterday. The kit looks very complete. I removed my whole rear end since I splurged and bought new springs, shocks and bushings. I took the rear end in to be rebuilt with a Eaton posi and change my gear ratio from 2.56 to 3.36. I think that should add a little to my take off. I will post some pictures when I get it together.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm doing the same thing, 4 wheel disc with right stuff and an auburn diff.. dropped rear off yesterday.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well apparently 3.36 are kinda hard to come by. So I am now going with the 3.55. 

I had the first difficulty with the rear brakes today. The rotor wouldn't fit on my axle. (Please bear with me on my descriptions of the parts. I don't know all the names of the parts.) On the end of each axle is a disk holding the studs. That disk was too large to fit into the rotor. I had to have maybe 1/16 removed from the edge of the disk to allow it to slide into the rotor.

Hopefully that is the last of my hickups.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

kjk is that 2:56 a limited slip? If so i might be interested in taking it off your hands. Round disk shaped thing = (axle flange).... way to dive right in, these are pretty straight forward mechanically and theres a lot to be said for knowing all the systems on the car by doing them yourself....:cheers


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

No, the 2.56 is an open rear end or pegleg. Thanks for the proper term for the round disk with bolts attached(axle flange). = P


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

kjk990 said:


> No, the 2.56 is an open rear end or pegleg. Thanks for the proper term for the round disk with bolts attached(axle flange). = P


Sorry for the slow reply, I had both axle shafts turned down about a 1/16" also instead of the rotors. 

Started putting the right stuff kit on yesterday and it is going very smoothly so far. check out my build thread for pics, will be more coming. 

How did yours turn out?


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

ordered my brake kit over a year ago, but about 2 weeks ago, I ordered a new SS fuel line to go along with the new SS brake line. Asked "Right Stuff" about brake line clips etc, since mine were well worn and rusty, they sent me two bags free:cheers They have always been cooperative and helpful!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Kit us going on like a dream so far.
Very inclusive ...


----------



## Rodwine (Sep 7, 2013)

Is this the Ames kit? What size wheel are you running? I have 14x7 Ralley IIs and thinking about the Ames kit. Noticed comment on their web site that it might have clearance issue and require modification of the caliper bracket


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

most of the disc conversion kits I have seen require 15 inch rims. I have 17 inch rims so no problem.

PS. I have had them for about a year now and I love them. Huge difference over my four wheel manual drums.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't remember which vendor, but they do offer a kit for 14" wheels. Try OPGI or Summit Racing


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

I used them and love the kit. 
$625 for this kit over at Summit.
Slotted rotors and powder coated calipers. Bolted right up!

Cheaper at summit than even the manufacturers site.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't remember if I ordered mine from Ames or straight from Right Stuff but it was just under 1000 for the 4 wheel kit and I am still very pleased with their performance.


----------

